# Mark Crossfield lesson update[if interested]



## pokerjoke (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi all.
Have just returned home following my 1hr lesson with Mr Mark Crossfied the pga
from Clifton Hill golf range in Exeter[plug].
I arrived an hour early for my lesson and when I arrived Mark was in the shop with James his
assistant who sometimes features in his course blogs.
I had a good chat with Mark and thanked him for his donation of his time,and explained how I won
it in an auction for HFH.
He said he gets lots of requests for lessons and he said he never refuses which I though was nice of him.
I met him recently at Bearwood Lakes at a Luke Donald day and he remembered me as I had a good chat
with him then also.
After a free coffee and a free buckets of balls I went to warm up.
The range was very well manicured with plenty of distant markers,it was under cover and the bays were
large.
The balls themselves were good however they don't go normal ball distances.
So onto the lesson Mark asked if it was alright to film as he wanted to put it on You-tube if
it was okay.
He asked me what I wanted to work on,and if I missed the fairway what was my miss.
I wanted to work on my driving so I hit 8 balls or so,then he got me hitting a 6 iron.
When we went to the figures he said he was very happy with my results off the driver and
pointed out that working on my irons would be much more beneficial.
He had noticed that I was pushing my hands way too far forward and I was delofting the club
and I was only hitting my 6 iron with 19 degrees of loft.
He then set about getting me to understand dynamic loft and then how to add more dynamic loft to my irons.
This was because he felt that I had reached  a 6 handicap and he felt I wouldn't go lower without
adding loft to my iron play.
In simple terms this was getting my irons to fly higher and land softer which would help me hold more
greens when conditions go firmer.
I usually only play up to a 7 iron but Mark felt I really needed to get a 5 and 6 in the bag.
We worked on getting the club handle back towards centre and me getting the felling of adding
loft to the club through impact.
After about 10 shots I was up to 24 degrees however the miss was then to the right of target.
The next step was obviously to straighten the shot but still keeping the dynamic loft.
This was quite easily achieved by getting the toe of the club to feel as if was overtaking the
heel at impact.
Mark seems to have an amazing knowledge of how the swing works,the gadgets give you so
much feedback of Loft,spin,flight,path etc its impossible not to see where I was going wrong.
I truly feel it was money well spent at the auction and I will definitely be returning for another lesson.
Mark is sticking it on you-tube in a couple of days or so,so you can view it and post comment if you
wish.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 15, 2014)

Cracking post. Sounds like an instructive lesson.


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 15, 2014)

Brilliant write up Tony , sounds like you learned alot about they way your hitting the ball , and the way you should be hitting it, sounds like Mark is realy trying to emphasise this to the student aswell . its good to learn but to be thought how to understand whats happening is better.. 

With your irons , is it you dont let the club sit normal at address ? and as you changed was it that you were leaving it lying back or open (for want of better terms) that has you pushing it right ?


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 15, 2014)

Interesting stuff. I have probably watched every video he has done until a few weeks ago when I felt that I just could not put up with the guy any longer. Clearly he knows the golf swing but maybe the ego has got a little large and he seems to like a little dig at people now days.

What are his normal rates for a lesson out of interest? Still reasonable? Did he chat to you about what you might work on next?


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 15, 2014)

Sounds awesome, would love a lesson with Mark! Looking forward to watching the footage, the "Live Lesson" video he put on the other day was excellent.


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 15, 2014)

sounds awesome Tony, a great write up and I am well jel 

glad I didnt win it as it wouldnt have been publishable on youtube. I look forward to your wonderful Hoganesque swing on my pc screen soon :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 15, 2014)

Big fan of the Crossfield vids on YouTube. Post a link when it's up.


----------



## el marko (Oct 15, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			Interesting stuff. I have probably watched every video he has done until a few weeks ago when I felt that I just could not put up with the guy any longer. Clearly he knows the golf swing but maybe the ego has got a little large and he seems to like a little dig at people now days.

What are his normal rates for a lesson out of interest? Still reasonable? Did he chat to you about what you might work on next?
		
Click to expand...

Ditto. Used to really look forward to his Vlogs but find myself skipping them nowadays


----------



## pendodave (Oct 15, 2014)

By coincidence, there is a 'live' lesson with a customer now up (last day or so) on the crossfield channel. I don't think it's PJoke though, as it concentrates on a driver swing.

I was thinking of putting the link up anyway, even before I saw this thread, as I wondered how many people had actually had a lesson like this. Not much talk of swing positions, lots of analysis of club head path and angles through the strike zone. Seemed to benefit the guy, but as we all know, what works in a lesson stops functioning after about 3 hole on the course...

I know he's a bit marmite, but it seems to me that with his 'teaching pro' head on, rather than course vlog chitchat, he comes across pretty well.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 15, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Brilliant write up Tony , sounds like you learned alot about they way your hitting the ball , and the way you should be hitting it, sounds like Mark is realy trying to emphasise this to the student aswell . its good to learn but to be thought how to understand whats happening is better.. 

With your irons , is it you dont let the club sit normal at address ? and as you changed was it that you were leaving it lying back or open (for want of better terms) that has you pushing it right ?
		
Click to expand...

The reason it was going right after pulling the club handle back so having less forward lean,the
club then becomes a little open,just getting the feeling of the toe overtaking the heel at impact
then stops it going right of target.
Hoefully the video will explain this,howver the whole hour will be edited so I don't know exactly
what will be in it.
However the way he explains it,it really was easy to understand.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 15, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			Interesting stuff. I have probably watched every video he has done until a few weeks ago when I felt that I just could not put up with the guy any longer. Clearly he knows the golf swing but maybe the ego has got a little large and he seems to like a little dig at people now days.

What are his normal rates for a lesson out of interest? Still reasonable? Did he chat to you about what you might work on next?
		
Click to expand...

I to have watched hours of his videos and course blogs and to be honest I was getting sick
of them.
However meeting him in the flesh he speaks very well and is very professional.
He charges different rates for different lessons,however the standard rate was Â£60 per hour which
I thought would be very reasonable especially with all the gadgets showing you the data.
We didn't talk about what we would work on next when I return,i suspect he would want to see
if ive carried out this task correctly.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 15, 2014)

Dan2501 said:



			Sounds awesome, would love a lesson with Mark! Looking forward to watching the footage, the "Live Lesson" video he put on the other day was excellent.
		
Click to expand...

Yes he was telling me about this,the Driver one with a guy called James.
This is what mine will be like


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 15, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			sounds awesome Tony, a great write up and I am well jel 

glad I didnt win it as it wouldnt have been publishable on youtube. I look forward to your wonderful Hoganesque swing on my pc screen soon :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Far from it Gibbo,I have a unique swing.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 15, 2014)

pendodave said:



			By coincidence, there is a 'live' lesson with a customer now up (last day or so) on the crossfield channel. I don't think it's PJoke though, as it concentrates on a driver swing.

I was thinking of putting the link up anyway, even before I saw this thread, as I wondered how many people had actually had a lesson like this. Not much talk of swing positions, lots of analysis of club head path and angles through the strike zone. Seemed to benefit the guy, but as we all know, what works in a lesson stops functioning after about 3 hole on the course...

I know he's a bit marmite, but it seems to me that with his 'teaching pro' head on, rather than course vlog chitchat, he comes across pretty well.
		
Click to expand...

Your spot on with your assessment.
He is totally different to his course antics,so different you think it was two different people.
I for one was mightily impressed with his set up.


----------



## richart (Oct 15, 2014)

Glad you enjoyed the lesson Tony, and I do think that MC really knows his stuff. Look forward to seeing the lesson on youtube,:mmm: I think.


----------



## shewy (Oct 15, 2014)

all this dynamic loft has got me wanting a lesson with him, I'm the opposite and add loft to everything!
Glad you enjoyed it


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 15, 2014)

Sweet, great write up.  I think he occasionally does say the same thing over and over again on the vlogs so it can get a bit samey. Much like me really.  But I still watch most of them if I can find the time.

But his lessons are always good value, and I did like the live lesson thing he did the other day so looking forwards to this one.  I do like the way that whilst he does use all the latest tech and monitors, he seems to keep it relatively simple and he can interpret that information really well in a simple format for most mortals to understand.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Oct 15, 2014)

Great write up thanks, will be really good to see the video


----------



## SVB (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for the write up as others have said - having a YT record will certainly help you remember the key points also so great bonus.

Out of interest, did you get a feel for how much YT is his job and how much is teaching - does he spend 50:50 or 90:10. He certainly seems to generate plenty of content and it can't be a quick process + frequent 'work(!!!)' trips etc.

S


----------



## Junior (Oct 15, 2014)

Great write up mate. Glad you enjoyed it and found it beneficial.  So you going to put the 5 & 6 irons in the bag??


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Nice write up and very interesting, as at the moment  I am currently working on trying to get less loft on my irons through impact. However, my problem is caused by a slight sway away from the ball on the backswing and not shifting the weight back to the front foot enough on the downswing.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 15, 2014)

SVB said:



			Thanks for the write up as others have said - having a YT record will certainly help you remember the key points also so great bonus.

Out of interest, did you get a feel for how much YT is his job and how much is traching - does he spend 50:50 or 90:10.  He certainly seems to generate plenty of content and it can't be a quick process + frequent 'work(!!!)' trips etc.

S
		
Click to expand...

I did not ask the question,however he seems to be doing a lot more travelling lately and he 
mentioned that he has worked with some pros without mentioning names.
He certainly puts a lot of videos on you-tube with a quick turnaround.
To be honest he seems to be working hard to get his name out there even more,and more
high profile.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 15, 2014)

srixon 1 said:



			Nice write up and very interesting, as at the moment  I am currently working on trying to get less loft on my irons through impact. However, my problem is caused by a slight sway away from the ball on the backswing and not shifting the weight back to the front foot enough on the downswing.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate.
For me now less loft would just mean me pushing my hands forward more,exactly what
I was doing before.
But now I also know how to add more loft quite easily.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 15, 2014)

Junior said:



			Great write up mate. Glad you enjoyed it and found it beneficial.  So you going to put the 5 & 6 irons in the bag??
		
Click to expand...

Yes I will definitely be giving it a go.
Looks like I will have to drop a gap wedge for the time being.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 15, 2014)

Nice one Tony, looking forward to seeing that handicap going the right way :thup:


----------



## mcbroon (Oct 15, 2014)

Nice one Tony. Look forward to seeing the vid


----------



## Siren (Oct 15, 2014)

Cant wait to see the video, I would love to have a lesson with this guy.


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 15, 2014)

As others have said, be sure to put the link up. Be great to keep a check on things for yourself.

did you not feel a little aggrieved not spending much time on the driver as you had wanted?


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 15, 2014)

nice write up Tony - scratch here you come!!


----------



## crazygolfer (Oct 16, 2014)

Lucky you!!!

I love watching his vlogs and find all the tech analysis really interesting, Looking forward to seeing the vid


----------



## Slab (Oct 16, 2014)

Good write up, 

Watched a few of the videos either with him and mates or just him presenting and I'm glad to hear he has two distinct persona's when teaching and doing his blog stuff. 

I'd hate to think any golfer got lessons with the blog personality (he has a way of talking that really grates on me)


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 16, 2014)

davemc1 said:



			As others have said, be sure to put the link up. Be great to keep a check on things for yourself.

did you not feel a little aggrieved not spending much time on the driver as you had wanted?
		
Click to expand...

No I did not feel aggrieved at all about the driver.
To be honest I hardly use a driver however lately I have been using it more and I have built up
confidence with it.
He asked me what shot I try to produce and I said a small draw and after hitting 6 shots I had
produced 3 1 was straight and the other 2 were left of target slightly.
Marks words not mine were "you don't need to work on your driving I work with pros that don't
hit it that well",so we went onto the irons.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 16, 2014)

PNWokingham said:



			nice write up Tony - scratch here you come!!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate I think I would be happy with cat 1 first.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 16, 2014)

Great write up and will be interested to see how it looks on the video.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 16, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Great write up and will be interested to see how it looks on the video.
		
Click to expand...

Homer I can guarantee it will be bad for me,I make Jim Furyk swing look good,somehow
like him I make it work,obviously not as well.


----------



## Joff (Oct 16, 2014)

Your swing is fairly normal, Tony.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 16, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Homer I can guarantee it will be bad for me,I make Jim Furyk swing look good,*somehow
like him I make it work*,obviously not as well.
		
Click to expand...

Must be that immense core strength Francesco praised!


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 16, 2014)

JamesR said:



			Must be that immense core strength Francesco praised!
		
Click to expand...

Lol,my lips are sealed.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Oct 16, 2014)

Looks like it could be up today judging by his latest Facebook post..


----------



## Cheifi0 (Oct 16, 2014)

Nice write up.  I like his style of teaching and enjoy his course vlogs so looking forward to your lesson, however he seems to be having a  little bit of a spat with the Trafford golf guys which is a shame.  I can see how he could grate on a few people.


----------



## socky (Oct 16, 2014)

-- looks like you could be up soon... 

(from facebook)
Mark Crossfield
7 mins Â· 
Hopefully another live golf lesson will upload today. Talking loft and should you improve your driver or iron


----------



## Matty2803 (Oct 16, 2014)

Really looking forward to seeing your lesson!

I would love a lesson with MC, just too far away from Aberdeen!!!
I really enjoy all of his content!


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 16, 2014)

Cheifi0 said:



			he seems to be having a  little bit of a spat with the Trafford golf guys which is a shame. .
		
Click to expand...

what did he say?  cant say I've noticed.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 16, 2014)

They had a little spat about #ShaftFlex one evening on Twitter. Wasn't a massive spat, and they seem to have kissed and made up. Was some quite amusing back and forth though, especially between Peter Finch and Crossfield/Locket.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 16, 2014)

Crossfield's line is normally that shaft flex make very little difference in the grand scheme of things as most amateurs do not hit a consistent enough strike for it to change anything.  And it's more about what feels right for you. And he's done a few videos to attempt to prove his point. I think he does acknowledge that they can make some difference, but nowhere near as much as the 'shaftoids' as he calls them, think it does.


----------



## Matty2803 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dan2501 said:



			They had a little spat about #ShaftFlex one evening on Twitter. Wasn't a massive spat, and they seem to have kissed and made up. Was some quite amusing back and forth though, especially between Peter Finch and Crossfield/Locket.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, Rick and Pete had been having little digs at Crossfield in some of their Monday Night Golf Shows over the past month or so.

It a shame, hopefully they get over it and can collaborate, and have a few matches, like Meandmygolf and Rick!!


----------



## Cheifi0 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dan2501 said:



			They had a little spat about #ShaftFlex one evening on Twitter. Wasn't a massive spat, and they seem to have kissed and made up. Was some quite amusing back and forth though, especially between Peter Finch and Crossfield/Locket.
		
Click to expand...

I only caught a little bit of it and it's hard to tell how serious it is.  I think it had something to do with Crossfield not doing a vlog with them as well.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 16, 2014)

Dan2501 said:



			They had a little spat about #ShaftFlex one evening on Twitter. Wasn't a massive spat, and they seem to have kissed and made up. Was some quite amusing back and forth though, especially between Peter Finch and Crossfield/Locket.
		
Click to expand...

I completely missed that. I just watch the videos.  I have seen something mentioned about shaft flex and "someone else", but it was only alluded to in the videos.  

:rofl:


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 16, 2014)

Matty2803 said:



			Yeah, Rick and Pete had been having little digs at Crossfield in some of their Monday Night Golf Shows over the past month or so.

It a shame, hopefully they get over it and can collaborate, and have a few matches, like Meandmygolf and Rick!!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, Rick's been making sly shaft digs for a while, quite funny, but knew it'd come to a head eventually. Don't think that will happen unfortunately. Mark did not seem remotely keen on doing a VLOG with them.


----------



## CMAC (Oct 16, 2014)

Crossfield knows his stuff and cuts through the 'techno speak guff' so many coaches spew out these days.....P2...centripetal.... inflexion....blah blah blah Yawn. That real life lesson was excellent and exactly the type I would like.

He has some serious kit and it only affirms to the pupil what he is trying to impart. Big thumbs up from me


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;htxzAI14Ksg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htxzAI14Ksg[/video]

It's online


----------



## fundy (Oct 16, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htxzAI14Ksg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## fundy (Oct 16, 2014)

Interesting watch, did you take away a plan and things to work on going forward?


----------



## JustOne (Oct 16, 2014)

fundy said:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htxzAI14Ksg&feature=youtu.be

Click to expand...

Uh oh..... yet another person telling you about your right hand grip..... so that's Bobmac, Me, and now Crossfield

Shall we watch this space or is it carry on as normal? 

Personally I think you CAN play with your right hand grip like that (ha! that'll put a spanner in your works) because you'd never have gotten to 6 h/cap if it was impossible, but bottom line is you should certainly try to weaken it a little... IF YOU CAN.


----------



## fundy (Oct 16, 2014)

JustOne said:



			Uh oh..... yet another person telling you about your right hand grip..... so that's Bobmac, Me, and now Crossfield

Shall we watch this space or is it carry on as normal? 

Personally I think you CAN play with your right hand grip like that (ha! that'll put a spanner in your works) because you'd never have gotten to 6 h/cap if it was impossible, but bottom line is you should certainly try to weaken it a little... IF YOU CAN.
		
Click to expand...

nothing wrong with playing off 6 with a super strong grip imho


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 16, 2014)

I would love that +5 degree type driver loft, really good.

If its any consolation my brother (much like your Dad) always pointed out, or rather, nagged that I never had enough right hand on the club. I succumb in the end and know exactly how weird it feels weakening that right hand grip for the first time. 

Stick with it though, great video:thup:


----------



## John_Findlay (Oct 16, 2014)

Was having a wee YouTube night to myself and came across your Crossfield lesson by chance, Tony. I'm a big fan of his and subscribe to his channels. Love the course reviews particularly. 

Your video was interesting stuff and got for me thinking a lot about my own swing. Would love my own pro to have the same kind of data for my swing. Brilliant facility to have the launch, swing path and clubhead data. It does kinda simplify the process. Good stuff. Hope it helped.

Oh, hello again, by the way. Been away from the forum for a while. Will have to drop in again more often.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 16, 2014)

Also....

There is a swing at approx 18min 30secs that is referred to as "so this is a pressure shot"

Here's the *TOP* of your backswing position for that shot.....


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 16, 2014)

James,

Does Tony's RH grip remind you of anyone?


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 16, 2014)

Well done Tony, hope you enjoyed the lesson, video and experience.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 16, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			James,

Does Tony's RH grip remind you of anyone?
		
Click to expand...

I think we got the club a little more in the fingers of your left hand so you could hinge the club a bit better, as a result it helped your right hand position a little, I don't know what it's like now though? but your h/cap has dropped considerably and as a relative 'newbie' to the game you were able to take changes on board. Hope your game is still going well mate :thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 16, 2014)

JustOne said:



			I think we got the club a little more in the fingers of your left hand so you could hinge the club a bit better, as a result it helped your right hand position a little, I don't know what it's like now though? but your h/cap has dropped considerably and as a relative 'newbie' to the game you were able to take changes on board. Hope your game is still going well mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Remember my first few shots at the range :rofl:  I was struggling off 24!

I like Crossfield- he's all about impact.  Take note James.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 16, 2014)

JustOne said:



			Also....

There is a swing at approx 18min 30secs that is referred to as "so this is a pressure shot"

Here's the *TOP* of your backswing position for that shot.....









Click to expand...

I mentioned my short backswing to Mark but altogether it was a little longer than this.
However in the past I have tried to go longer many times but problems surface every time.
To be honest the distance and control I get with a short swing is good enough.
I know you and others have told me to have a weaker right hand and my dad has mentioned
it from the start so hopefully now I can adapt.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 16, 2014)

Also interesting to know that Green dot Pings are 2.25Â° *upright*.... so you're actually ballpark 5Â° toe down


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 16, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Well done Tony, hope you enjoyed the lesson, video and experience.  Keep up the good work.
		
Click to expand...

Thx Dave I will, and yes I enjoyed it.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 16, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			I like Crossfield- he's all about impact.  Take note James.  

Click to expand...

LOL I didn't have my 30K trackman in my pocket the day I was with you 

But we did beautiful things with your game


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 16, 2014)

fundy said:



			Interesting watch, did you take away a plan and things to work on going forward?
		
Click to expand...

No but with the changes I should be able to hit higher shots into the green.
Depending on affordability I will go back with the changes and work on what is needed.
Interestingly I went to look at my driver but ended up doing irons,so I suppose having an open
mind helps.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 16, 2014)

Just watched it. Very interesting and he makes some good points. Great to see you nailing the 6 irons at the end with something approaching a 6 iron loft. Once you get that working will you look at getting longer (5 iron) clubs in the bag to give you more options on longer courses or in the winter?


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 16, 2014)

John_Findlay said:



			Was having a wee YouTube night to myself and came across your Crossfield lesson by chance, Tony. I'm a big fan of his and subscribe to his channels. Love the course reviews particularly. 

Your video was interesting stuff and got for me thinking a lot about my own swing. Would love my own pro to have the same kind of data for my swing. Brilliant facility to have the launch, swing path and clubhead data. It does kinda simplify the process. Good stuff. Hope it helped.

Oh, hello again, by the way. Been away from the forum for a while. Will have to drop in again more often.
		
Click to expand...

Yes drop in mate good to hear from you.
It was an eye opener with all the gadgets he has it makes explaining it much simpler.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 16, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Just watched it. Very interesting and he makes some good points. Great to see you nailing the 6 irons at the end with something approaching a 6 iron loft. Once you get that working will you look at getting longer (5 iron) clubs in the bag to give you more options on longer courses or in the winter?
		
Click to expand...

Yes the 6 and 5 are already back in and ready to be worked on.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 16, 2014)

Good work mate :thup:

Did you speak about leaving putts short


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 16, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Yes the 6 and 5 are already back in and ready to be worked on.
		
Click to expand...

Good news. What about the top end. Are you happy with that? With your short game if you start nailing the irons with right loft and club on the right path I can see 5 at least in 2015


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 16, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good news. What about the top end. Are you happy with that? With your short game if you start nailing the irons with right loft and club on the right path I can see 5 at least in 2015
		
Click to expand...

Mark was very happy with the driver and im happy with my 3 wood.
I have got a 3 and 5 rescue which I would hate to lose so it is going to be difficult
to grab the 5 iron as apposed to the 5 rescue.
I suppose it will come down to the shot required.
You are right though the whole bag is going to need looking at.


----------



## rickg (Oct 16, 2014)

Great lesson Tony.....made a lot of sense and so glad you bid on this and won it..........are we playing for a tenner again next time out......I haven't spent it yet.....


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 17, 2014)

Before etching this video I got the impression mark might try and get you to dump a little lag coming into the ball. Not getting your hands so far ahead. 

He did this with coach locky for his driver. You don't need that as you hit 5up. The feeling though was to try and cast the club. Note the word try. It might feel like you are dumping all the angle out but you won't. 

Been trying this with my own swing and found I can now hit higher than my normal flight when required. 

Basically presenting mort to the ball at impact.

Enjoyed the lesson, looks like you did too. :thup:


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 17, 2014)

An interesting watch for sure. 5* up... damn I would love that! Strange that you are so extreme as a striker, WAY up on your driver but presenting so little loft with irons. For sure he moved the lesson in the right direction with going to the irons, I guess it will benefit you going forward.

As it was your lesson it was cool to watch but I think I would want to show him my 6 iron really close up! My interest is Crossfield has passed! Ego gone mad!


----------



## Chris1980 (Oct 17, 2014)

Great vid! Money well spent!!


----------

